# Dial up via ethernet



## Timotheos (Nov 26, 2006)

I was wondering if it was possible to configure the ethernet port in my 12' pBook to connect to my dial up connection?

cheers


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 26, 2006)

The ethernet port can only use an ethernet type cable, though you may be able to share your dial up connection out of it.


----------



## Timotheos (Nov 27, 2006)

So how to i get my ethernet port to share my dial up connection?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 27, 2006)

Go to your System Preferences/Sharing pane, and click on the Internet tab. Choose internal modem from the 'share your connection from' drop-down, and then select the ethernet port to share from (in the 'To computers using' box), then click the Start button.


----------



## Timotheos (Nov 28, 2006)

ahh, so does that mean that if another computer is connected to me dial ethernet they are connected to the internet through me?

I was wondering if i could connect to the internet using only my ethernet


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, another computer connecting through ethernet to your computer (sharing the dialup connection) would also be able to access the internet through your connection. That would only be available if you are actually connected through dialup, with your computer turned on. So, the answer to your second question is no... an ethernet connection does not give you access to the internet on its own. You must have a connection to the internet - in your case, through a dialup connection.


----------

